# Az Rally



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

What is your thoughts about having a small Arizona Rally this fall. Just a chance for the Arizonans and anyone else who may want to get together. Let me know your thoughts and some possible locations. Can't wait to hear from everyone!!!


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds good to me. We are in Tucson, but we can head to most parts fo the state for a rally.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How many Arizonians do you guys have now??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Only need 2 for a rally


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Only need 2 for a rally


He did say a small rally.









I'm here. I'd love to get together but have trouble in the fall with my kids sports. That time of year is real nice in the middle parts of the state such as Prescott or Payson. Even Lake Pleasant is a nice little trip closer to Phoenix.

azthroop is moving. I know a few others from Arizona on here that haven't been active lately. I'd like to see what they have to say.

Mitch


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Sedona would be a nice place, and would be close enough maybe a few would come from CA.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

redmonaz said:


> Sedona would be a nice place, and would be close enough maybe a few would come from CA.


Now you're talking crazy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm, let's see......473 miles one way........

Gonna have to think on that one


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

An Az rally sounds good to me. Sedona would be nice. My daughter and her family are camping there this weekend, so I'll get a report from them early next week.
Dawn, it would be nice to have some SoCal folks attend. After all, turn about is fair play! Think about how many of us Zonies contribute to the California economy every summer. Between the timeshare in Carlsbad, and camping the last week of July in Chula Vista every year, seems like they ought to name a San Diego street after me or something else equally befitting!

John


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Well lets get our heads together and get something going. Lake Pleasant is really nice. Great view, easy to get in and out of. We always stay in the resort area because we can reserve those spots, pool and hot tub area, too! We haven't camped in Sedona so can't wait to hear the report. So we will start putting a plan in motion!?!?!?


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I wish we had done something a little sooner. We would love to be there, but I will be in CA with the trailer. Seems like we always miss by 'just that much'!









I'm thinking a rally in the "wine country" next year would be fun! Say up in the Paso Robles area? Think about it.

azthroop


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

azthroop said:


> I wish we had done something a little sooner. We would love to be there, but I will be in CA with the trailer. Seems like we always miss by 'just that much'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Like the way you think! I was thinking about the same thing. I bet a few wineries could be talked into coming to a rally for tastings if we had enough people.


----------

